# Alternative to frames with CSS perhaps?



## Babra (Jul 22, 2005)

I am looking for a way to achieve the layout shown below using CSS or any other method that can accommodate the design and implementation. The "top" portion is a fixed area with a drop down menu navigation. The "bottom" portion is also a fixed height. The "left" area will be a list of text links (that may need to scroll to accommodate the size) that target to the "main" area, which may also need to be scrollable depending on the info in the associated HTML file. To be more specific, a list of links to profiles will be in the "left" area and I want the associated profile to show in the "main" area.

I tried using frames, but since the "top" portion contains a .js file of a Drop Down Menu, it won't display over the "left" and "main" frames. I'd like a fairly cross-browser friendly solution, if possible. Any ideas?



```
----------------------------------------------------
|                       top                        |
----------------------------------------------------
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
|     left    |            main                    |
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
|             |                                    |
----------------------------------------------------
|                     bottom                       |
----------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds do-able... Are you trying to avoid using tables? Its not the high-tech way of doing it... but they're simple, supported by just about everything, and would work with the layout you're looking for. CSS would also, but might be tougher if you're not familiar with doing layouts with CSS.


----------



## Babra (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't have a problem using tables. But I want to be able to click a link in the "left" portion and have an HTML page appear in the "main" portion. I don't know a way to do that with tables alone. That's a frames-type procedure, but with the drop down menu in the header, I can't really use frames.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

ahh, i missed the part about your center row needing to be scrollable. Hopefully one of the CSS guru's around here can give you some advice in that direction... CSS isn't my expertise. Its probably better that you decided against frames anyway.. They're not always the best solution.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Does that mean you don't want iframes either?

An iframe is a frame that floats in the page.
(incase you were wondering)

I know how to do this with javascript, but there are a lot of people that disable javascript though. I know CSS, but I doubt this could be done with CSS.

btw, what's wrong with frames?
I'd say your best bet would be tables with iframes in them. (if iframes are ok with you)

Edit: Oh I see why, I missed the part about the .js file.
Now I'd say tables with iframes ARE your best bet. :grin:


----------



## clark (Nov 28, 2003)

why not incorporate the drop down menu at the top of the main pages - does that seem to make sense?

I'm currently working on a CSS layout with the help of the following tutorial: http://www.webreference.com/authoring/style/sheets/layout/advanced/


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Michelangelo said:


> btw, what's wrong with frames?


Mic, iframes are one of the most versatile design tools that you can use in simple html... the only problem is that if you have a client on software that doesn't support them, you're up the creek without a paddle. Even if they just happen to be using an old browser or strange software and its not your fault, you just lost a customer. Other than that, there's absolutely nothing wrong with them. I usually won't put frames down.. unless its work you're getting paid for... in which case it's better to use a more reliable method.
And as for frames vs. iframes.... I assumed the type of frames being asked about was iframes, but after reading it again it looks like you may have interpreted it better than I.


----------

